# Ever heard of a Rule 11?



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

My STBXW wants to fly the kids up to see her in 2 weeks. My attorney said her and her lawyer needs to file a Rule 11 with the courts. I think it basically ensures that my kids are returned. Even though I filed for divorce recently, my STBXW hasn't signed off and returned it. And since my lawyer suggested this, it tells me he didn't include something like a Rule 11 in the paperwork he sent her.
So, I just sent my STBXW that she/her attorney will need to file the Rule 11. She's gonna probably be PISSED!


----------

